# my pizza dough looks beige even after baking?



## Mr. Pach (Sep 18, 2020)

ive been serving lots of pizza here in our place though my customers loved it and say its delicious but my dough colour always looks beige colour it's all cooked but can anyone tell me how do i make it brown..i preheated the oven to 200c for a couple of minutes and bake my pizza for 15 minutes


----------



## tralfaz (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forums. What kind of oven are you using? I'm familiar with pizza ovens and setting pizzas directly on a hot oven floor. If that isn't the case, the top is heating faster because it's in direct contact with hot air. It looks like the pizza is baked in the pan, can you preheat the pan and slide the pizza into it? Or using a bread stone to place the pan onto. That way the pizza will cook from both sides.

Also, I'd use a higher temperature. 225c or higher. At home I've used an upside down cast iron skillet.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Mr. Pach said:


> ive been serving lots of pizza here in our place though my customers loved it and say its delicious but my dough colour always looks beige colour it's all cooked but can anyone tell me how do i make it brown..i preheated the oven to 200c for a couple of minutes and bake my pizza for 15 minutes


Must be my eyes, I don't see a huge color distortion. Have you tried brushing the crust with oil before cooking to help with the color?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

What kind of oven? Pre-heating only “a couple of minutes “ may be an issue.


----------



## Mr. Pach (Sep 18, 2020)

Seoul Food said:


> Must be my eyes, I don't see a huge color distortion. Have you tried brushing the crust with oil before cooking to help with the color?


i used to grease with some veg oil before letting it rest to rise.. unless i brush with pizza sauce it's all white but the dough is evenly cooked


----------



## Mr. Pach (Sep 18, 2020)

brianshaw said:


> What kind of oven? Pre-heating only "a couple of minutes " may be an issue.


it's a microwave oven convenction mode..i pre heat the oven at 180c for a minutes and when its hot enough the oven just beep and then stops the heating that's when i put the pizza..btw i use a non stick pizza tray for baking the pizza and it's not inside the pre heated oven


----------



## Mr. Pach (Sep 18, 2020)

exac


tralfaz said:


> Hi, welcome to the forums. What kind of oven are you using? I'm familiar with pizza ovens and setting pizzas directly on a hot oven floor. If that isn't the case, the top is heating faster because it's in direct contact with hot air. It looks like the pizza is baked in the pan, can you preheat the pan and slide the pizza into it? Or using a bread stone to place the pan onto. That way the pizza will cook from both sides.
> 
> Also, I'd use a higher temperature. 225c or higher. At home I've used an upside down cast iron skillet.


exactly i am using a pan..no pizza stone is available here well what about i put the pan inside the oven while pre heating and put the pizza directly to the hot pan?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Mr. Pach said:


> it's a microwave oven convenction mode..i pre heat the oven at 180c for a minutes and when its hot enough the oven just beep and then stops the heating that's when i put the pizza..btw i use a non stick pizza tray for baking the pizza and it's not inside the pre heated oven


Your temperature is lower than I normally cook my pizza. At home I have just a regular gas oven and set it around 450 F. That could have something to do with the color.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

You might try using the broiler for the last minute or two of baking. And with broiling, never EVER take your eyes away from the pizza for even a few seconds.


----------



## BluePEI (Oct 22, 2020)

If it is a pan pizza try adding a little extra sugar to the dough recipe. You may need some extra salt as well to offset the yeast growth.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

...and perhaps some malted barley added to the mix. Try sprinkling some parmesian onto the outer crust.


----------



## JessicaMarshall (Feb 27, 2021)

I think it might be because of the oven, but I don't see it as a big issue if it's still beige afterward if it's completely done and the dough has a good taste. I started off just at the beginning of last year, and have been doing only take-away services, thanks to well-known international reasons, but it actually allowed me to only need a portable electric oven, which does its job so so well. I got it after looking at a top on "pizzaovenradar Pizza Oven Radar" and I actually spent a couple of weeks looking at what the best option would be. I have no problems with the color of the dough so I think I made the right choice, haha.


----------

